# Nimisila bass tips



## Chris44256 (Aug 18, 2016)

I am relatively new to bass fishing, only about a year and a half, and have been fishing Nimisila from a kayak for about a year. I am struggling to catch bass some days out (only 3-4 fish in 8 hours) on the lake and was hoping for some tips from some more seasoned fisherman

Right now I spend most of my time fishing the lily pads there throwing frogs, jigs, and Texas rigged plastics. Those are my confidence baits right now, but I am working on throwing spinners and cranks on the weed edges and drop offs but haven't had much success yet

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

The weed edges and drop offs (ledges & slopes) are my favorite places for finesse fishing. Drop shots and shaky heads work well when dragged along slopes and ledges, drop shot with 8 to 12 inch tag end always produces a bass (for me) when in front of vegetation or even inside vegetation. Patience and very slow tip work may help you bring home that wary bass.

I never caught a bass with hard spinner baits until I learned to let it rest, sink, retrieve. Rest, sink, retrieve. A bass needs to inhale the spinner bait and it can't do that if it's chasing it. Try the rest, sink, retrieve method.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Best trick for spinnerbait throw them on a windy day. Big spinnerbait too 1/2 oz is my most common sizewill often throw them up to 1 oz. Burn them slow roll them fish then different ways till you figure out how they want it. When one hits it let the rod load just a bit and hammer them


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

WHAT ???? A bass can't inhale a spinnerbait if it's chasing it? Sorry, but bass most certainly can inhale a spinnerbait while chasing it. In fact, 99% of the bass I've caught on spinnerbaits (and I've caught a lot of bass on spinnerbaits) have been caught while I am reeling the bait. One of the best ways to catch bass (especially in clearer water) is to burn a spinnerbait just under the surface. A 1/2 oz double willow leaf spinnerbait with #4 blades is perfect for burning it fast. 

Chris, as far as your questions go .... try throwing the same things you mentioned already, but throw them around the many fallen tress around the lake. It's been a few years since I've been out to Nimisila, and I understand the water has gotten pretty clear out there. If that's in fact the case, then you're going to want to stay back from the cover you're fishing. Or if you're fishing weeds, you may need to get down in the weeds better. That will call for heavier weights to get your bait into the cover. That's especially true on those sunny days with little wind. 

There are bass all over that lake, and just because you fish an area and don't catch anything, doesn't mean you can't come back through the same area an hour or two later and start catching fish. Some times clear water can be like muddy water in that you may have to basically hit the fish on the head, before it's going to bite.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bassbme I agree and like I said in my above post the only thing I do is hesitate for about 1 second before I jack em. Theirs days I will burn an spinnerbait to where it's trying to pull out of the water and they straight lock it up when they inhale it


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

crank baits chrome n black, gold chrome n black. ect


----------

